# Grinning like a cheshire cat



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

WE DID IT.....WE REALLY REALLY DID IT.

Id been attempting to get sam up the road for months, but kept putting it off for one reason or another. Then i broke my knee & after recovering said i was gunna get her out....but kept putting it off again and again.

Well, Weve done it....weve been out 4 days in a row and she has been AMAZING. each time going further and further, with different horses & people. Shes had a few little moments...but it was genuine fear and after reassurence and a positive voice she carried on like a pro.

I couldnt be happier. Today we were on the lane to the yard practising our trot ups for an up and coming show. She looks fantastic when she moves and seems to really come into her own in-hand.

(Im aware shes a tad on the skinny side, she wintered well and then all of a sudden lost all condition...dont worry, iv upped all her feed  )


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Well done, she looks really pretty :001_smile: So sorry you broke your arm, but now hopefully you can get going and bring her gradually back into work  
Regarding her weight rather than upping her feed talk to your feed supplier or phone Doson and Horrell they are great and will give good advice over the phone. You can find their number on google. There are feeds out there for building up and also they will tell you how much she will need. Remember Horses only have small stomachs, also worming is worth mentioning


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Shes on a regular worming plan  

She goes through phases of looking really good and then looking poor...it tends to go in sync with when her cribbing is at its worst/best


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know your not looking for feed advice but how about calm and condition by Allen and Page I swear by it, you can always feed it was well, and just up it as she needs upping.


----------

